# Dye Sublimation on a 50/50 Tee



## Della (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi. I recently bought a sublimation printer and used the regular paper and sublimation ink on a 50/50 Tee. I have washed it twice. Once in warm water and once in hot water. Image has seemed to stay. Has anyone had other experiences? I have used the paper for cotton with the sublimation inks, but it leaves a real heavy backing on the shirt and the quality is not good. Using sublimation paper with sublimation ink has left no backing at all, the image just happen to be a little more faint. Thanks to advise!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Transfer paper for cotton is not meant to be used with sublimation ink. That's why you didn't get good results.

Sublimating 50/50 will always give you that faded look because only the polyester fibers are holding the ink. The cotton fibers do not.


----------



## Della (Feb 19, 2010)

I am getting great results in regards to the color using sublimation ink, just not with the backing. You can see the corners of the image because I did not want to sit and cut around it all. Even though it's clear, it's still very hard and you can see it.

I believe the paper that I am using is supposed to be used with sublimation ink, it's just made for cotton.

I am using i-Trans Light for 50/50 and 100% cotton.

When using sublimation paper and sublimation inks with the 50/50 tees, the shirt will not fade anymore then? Just what it has in these 2 washes?

Sorry to be repetitive, just want to make sure I'm safe when the tees go out to my customers.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

Sublimation paper with sublimation inks on 100 percent polyester shirt is your best bet. Washes great and has no background.

If printing on 50/50 tees you may want to use inkjet transfer paper with pigment inks, however you will get a background on the white areas due to coating used. Some inkjet transfers have very low background and some has very high, depends where you buy them.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

I, personally, would want to wash test it more that twice before deciding.


----------



## Della (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok will do. Thanks Sarah!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have only been doing sublimation for 10 years...and I have never known of a sublimation paper made for _*cotton*_...only for polyester...are you perhaps using chromablast...which is made for cotton?...remember true sublimation actually dyes the polyester fabric and you CANNOT feel it...Chromablast and any other transfer is on top of the garment..not bonded..hence you will feel some hand..perhaps less with chromablast as with other papers...but the cost of chromablast paper is very high


----------



## lausteve (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Charles,

Have you had any success dye sub with 50/50 or do you always use 100% polyester? The 100% polyester shirt selection seems to quite limited and also somewhat expensive. I have used Vapor and Hane's Softlink but their shirts are very expensive.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You can never really have success with cotton and sublimation...remember the process is dying the polyester fabric..with cotton, the ink will lay on top of the cotton fibers and then most will wash off, leaving a bit of a grunge look...so it that is the look you want that is okay..Vapor has some newer polyester stuff out and they are much nicer...and any polyester garment will normally work..exception could be polyester that has 'sizing' on it..such as you find in some fabric stores. Hanes Softlink is no longer in production.

I look at sublimation as selling the look...not the feel..nothing else gets the vibrant colors you get with dyesub and so I charge accordingly


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I guess, the argument whether to use 100% poly or blends is specific to your market.

There are a few people on the forums that successfully print on blends, mainly 60% poly and higher.
If you want a "vintage"/distressed-type of look and printing fashion garments, it could be a good option. 

If you are decorating sportswear or promotional t-shirt and your customers expect exact colour matching of thier logos or artwork - you would need to use 100% poly to get the colour intensity right and have your images sharp and clear.


----------



## Della (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a regular sublimation printer, not chromablast. I have been in contact with my sales reps about what I am doing and they have not told me that the paper for cottons should be used in my inkjet printer. I will certainly ask about this next week. I do believe that the ink isn't bonding to the 100% cotton and is in fact just pressed onto the shirt but the image quality is amazingly bright. The sublimation ink did adhere quite well to the 50/50 but it is a lighter look, which the younger generations are fine with. I almost think the faded look on the 50/50 looks better... I guess its all about preference there. Unfortunately the 100% polyester shirts are fairly expensive and the styles are very selective. With getting into fashion apparel I need a wide range of styles.



charles95405 said:


> I have only been doing sublimation for 10 years...and I have never known of a sublimation paper made for _*cotton*_...only for polyester...are you perhaps using chromablast...which is made for cotton?...remember true sublimation actually dyes the polyester fabric and you CANNOT feel it...Chromablast and any other transfer is on top of the garment..not bonded..hence you will feel some hand..perhaps less with chromablast as with other papers...but the cost of chromablast paper is very high


----------

